# Domain not available



## lucaslower (Feb 6, 2011)

OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Server® 2008 Enterprise , Service Pack 1, 32 bitProcessor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1Processor Count: 1RAM: 1014 MbGraphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 4 MbHard Drives: C: Total - 76285 MB, Free - 13097 MB; Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0WF887, , ..CN7082161DA0AM.Antivirus: None Hi, I'm new to windows server, so this may be a stupid question. I have xp pro on my laptop and I joined it to my domain, lowernet.net , The laptop says, "Domain not available", i know the right domain is configured, because i added it to the server role. Does the domain have to be a real web address? Also, I think the problem is that the laptop is not connecting to the internet at startup.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If you are not using the Windows built in wireless configuration this is a common problem, as the other third party wireless utilities don't connect until after logon. Logon on locally to your laptop, uninstall or disable the third party utility and connect to your wireless network with the built in Windows utility.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

You have to set the DNS on the XP laptop to use the DNS Server on the domain controller. Member servers of an Active Directory domain use DNS (not WINS) to find the domain controller. If the XP laptop is pointed to DNS servers on the Internet, then "Domain not available" is exactly what you will see. Only the AD domain controller holds the zone for the Active Directory.

The DNS Server on the domain controller will resolve all the queries for the XP laptop. For everything other than the zones it hosts, it will either handle the lookups or you can forward them to a DNS server on the Internet.


----------

